# Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges



## Lardivos (17. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich keine geeignete Positionierung dieses Threats hier fand, und die Thematik hier rein passt, habe ich mich entschlossen es hier zu posten. 

Falls ich falsch liege, bitte den Threat verschieben, vielen Dank!

Zum Thema:

Weiß jemand ob bei einem Mitnahmegebot von Fischen die außerhalb der Schonmaße und Schonzeiten der Verwertungszwang entfällt? 
Ich meine folgende Aussage gehört zu haben:

Wenn ein Mitnahmegebot besteht entfällt der Verwertungszwang

Dann könnte man den gefangenen Fisch entsorgen. 

Was sagt Gesetz dazu? Habe bisher nichts dazu gefunden. 

Kann mir diesbezüglich jemand weiterhelfen? Bitte mit Quellenangabe.

Vielen Dank,
Lardivos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Leider keine Ahnung, wäre aber interessant zu wissen.

Aber....im Prinzip ist das auch egal, weil niemand kontrollieren kann ob und wie man seine Fische zu Hause verwertet 

Wenn die Vorschrift so ist, das man bestimmte Fische entnehmen muss obwohl man die vielleicht nicht will, dann kann man sich dran halten (was man damit macht ist egal) oder die Fische trotzdem zurück setzen.


----------



## ronram (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Hm...
Ein sinnvoller Grund zum Töten eines Wirbeltieres könnte die Hege sein.


----------



## labralehn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



D1985 schrieb:


> Leider keine Ahnung, wäre aber interessant zu wissen.
> 
> Aber....im Prinzip ist das auch egal, weil niemand kontrollieren kann ob und wie man seine Fische zu Hause verwertet
> 
> Wenn die Vorschrift so ist, das man bestimmte Fische entnehmen muss obwohl man die vielleicht nicht will, dann kann man sich dran halten (was man damit macht ist egal) *oder die Fische trotzdem zurück setzen.*



Und genau das darf man bei einem Entnahmegebot (Anlandungspflicht) eben nicht.

Dann ist die Erlaubniskarte weg, wenn man dabei erwischt wird.

@TE
du kannst den Fisch vergraben oder als Köder verwenden, ganz oder als Fischfetzen.


----------



## JohannesF (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



labralehn schrieb:


> Und genau das darf man bei einem Entnahmegebot (Anlandungspflicht) eben nicht.
> 
> Dann ist die Erlaubniskarte weg, wenn man dabei erwischt wird.
> 
> ...


Dann ist der Fisch einem eben wieder aus der Hand gerutscht.
Ich werde sicher nicht wegen einer unnötigen Vorschrift einen Fisch töten, um ihn dann zu vergraben.
Das verstößt nicht nur gegen andere, viel wichtigere Gesetze, sondern ist schon von guten Menschenverstand gesehen Schwachsinn.


----------



## kreuzass (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

So und nun kann man sich getrost darüber streiten, wer mit welchem Handeln der "Schützerindustrie" eher die nötigen Werkzeuge zum "Verbot des Angelns" in die Hand reicht.

Getreu dem Motto, "Regel sind dazu da, damit sie gebrochen werden".

Wenn ich mir mit diesem Post eine Verpunktung einhandeln sollte, dann bitte her damit.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



JohannesF schrieb:


> Dann ist der Fisch einem eben wieder aus der Hand gerutscht.
> Ich werde sicher nicht wegen einer unnötigen Vorschrift einen Fisch töten, um ihn dann zu vergraben.
> Das verstößt nicht nur gegen andere, viel wichtigere Gesetze, sondern ist schon von guten Menschenverstand gesehen Schwachsinn.



So sieht es aus...
 Noch niemand wurde für das Zurücksetzen eines womöglich nicht verwertbaren Fisches verurteilt, schlagt euch dieses Denken mal aus dem Kopf!|uhoh:


----------



## Lardivos (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



labralehn schrieb:


> @TE
> du kannst den Fisch vergraben oder als Köder verwenden, ganz oder als Fischfetzen.



Was meint ihr was die Öffentlichkeit davon hält, wenn ein Verpächter sowas durchdrückt. (Mitnahmegebot)
Und man als Beifang nicht den Zielfisch gelandet hat und ihn wie oben genannt "verwertet". 

Da würde sich die Öffentlichkeit sicher auf die Seite des Anglers stellen, der den Fisch zurücksetzen will. Was meint Ihr? 

Bisher stelle ich fest das keiner einen § zum Verwertungszwang bei Mitnahmegeboten benennen kann. Dann war dass eine Fehlinfo aus meinem Oberstübchen.


----------



## Lardivos (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> So sieht es aus...
> Noch niemand wurde für das Zurücksetzen eines womöglich nicht verwertbaren Fisches verurteilt, schlagt euch dieses Denken mal aus dem Kopf!|uhoh:



Es wurde aber oft versucht....


----------



## labralehn (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



JohannesF schrieb:


> Dann ist der Fisch einem eben wieder aus der Hand gerutscht.
> Ich werde sicher nicht wegen einer unnötigen Vorschrift einen Fisch töten, um ihn dann zu vergraben.
> Das verstößt nicht nur gegen andere, viel wichtigere Gesetze, sondern ist schon von guten Menschenverstand gesehen Schwachsinn.



Dann darf man eben nicht an solchen Gewässern angeln, an denen eine solche Entnahmepflicht besteht.

Eine Entnahmepflicht ist eine Hegemaßnahme und diese ist in jedem Fall zu befolgen.

Egal ob es dem Angler passt oder nicht.


----------



## Hamburger5 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Ich denke ein Entnahmegebot kann aus waidmännischer Sicht schon Sinn ergeben.

 Pachtet z.B. ein Angelverein einen Teich und stellt fest, dass dieser von Wallern überflutet ist und diese den anderen Fischarten nahezu keine Existenz mehr ermöglichen, wird der Verein wahrscheinlich ein Entnahmegebot für Waller aussprechen.
 Hier wäre es töricht, gefangene Waller wieder zurückzusetzen.

 Was mich an dieser angenommenen Maßnahme interessieren würde: 
 Darf der Verein sich hier über, im Bundesland geltende Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten, hinwegsetzen?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Es wurde aber oft versucht....



Mag sein, aber ohne Erfolg, zu recht, denn Verurteilung gabs nur wegen elendig langer Fotosession oder Filmerei, was ich völlig gerechtfertigt finde.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Hamburger5 schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Entnahmegebot kann aus waidmännischer Sicht schon Sinn ergeben.
> 
> Pachtet z.B. ein Angelverein einen Teich und stellt fest, dass dieser von Wallern überflutet ist und diese den anderen Fischarten nahezu keine Existenz mehr ermöglichen, wird der Verein wahrscheinlich ein Entnahmegebot für Waller aussprechen.
> Hier wäre es töricht, gefangene Waller wieder zurückzusetzen.
> ...




 Wenn eben wie du sagst es zu einer Bedrohung des Gleichgewichts kommt, denke ich mit Antrag und Genehmigung schon das dort Schonmaße usw. ganz weggelassen werden können.


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Bleiben wir doch mal beim Ausgangsthema und spielen ein Szenario durch:


Angler Helmut fängt eine Güster von 15cm. Diese kann er aber nicht verwerten und setzt diese zurück. Ihm ist zwar bewusst, dass die Regeln auf dem Erlaubnisschein zwar was anderes sagen und er den Fisch hätte abschlagen und entsorgen müssen etc. Aber aus gesundem Menschenverstand hat er das nicht getan.


Doof nur dass ihn dabei der Fischereiaufseher Karl-Heinz alias. " Das allsehende Auge" dabei beobachtet hat. K-H geht darauf hin zum Angler Helmut .... im schlimmsten Fall ist Helmut nun seine Angelkarte los (Verstoß gegen die Gewässerbestimmungen) und bekommt auch keine mehr für das Gewässer, da seine Personalien aufgenommen werden.


Da frage ich mich als Angler schon, was ich machen soll? Sprechen wir mal von Gegenden wo man sich die Gewässer nicht wie Socken morgens aussuchen kann, weil einfach zu wenige zur Verfügung stehen.


Ich glaube ich würde mich dann auch lieber an das halten was auf dem Schein steht.


----------



## ronram (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Na, der TE hat ja nur gefragt ob er den Fisch entsorgen darf...
Völlig wertfrei.


----------



## JohannesF (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



labralehn schrieb:


> Dann darf man eben nicht an solchen Gewässern angeln, an denen eine solche Entnahmepflicht besteht.
> 
> Eine Entnahmepflicht ist eine Hegemaßnahme und diese ist in jedem Fall zu befolgen.
> 
> Egal ob es dem Angler passt oder nicht.


Was genau wird durch eine allgemeine Entnahmepflich gehegt?
Ich habe geschrieben "unnötige Vorschrift". Wenn es tatsächlich beispielsweise einen Überbestand an Welsen gäbe, wäre eine Entnahmepflicht für DIESEN Fisch NICHT unnötig.
Eine allgemeine Entnahmepflicht ist jedoch noch immer Schwachsinn.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bleiben wir doch mal beim Ausgangsthema und spielen ein Szenario durch:
> 
> 
> Angler Helmut fängt eine Güster von 15cm. Diese kann er aber nicht verwerten und setzt diese zurück. Ihm ist zwar bewusst, dass die Regeln auf dem Erlaubnisschein zwar was anderes sagen und er den Fisch hätte abschlagen und entsorgen müssen etc. Aber aus gesundem Menschenverstand hat er das nicht getan.
> ...



Wenn nur KH schaut und der Fisch mitunter bei manchen noch im Wasser abgehakt wird, egal, würde ich es auf eine Verhandlung ankommen lassen(Rechtsschutzversicherung) in solch heiklen Angelzonen denke ich ein MUSS! und dann muss und soll der Aufseher erst mal nachweisen das ich zurückgesetzt habe und das es sich um ein Fisch handelte den ich hätte entnehmen müssen, den Regeln nach, solange keine Entscheidung gefallen ist, behält man seinen Schein!(aus eigener Erfahrung mit einem Verkehrsunfall kann ich sagen das nun noch mindestens 1 Jahr Bedenkzeit besteht um sich zu überlegen doch noch Gewässer und Verein zu wechseln)


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



ronram schrieb:


> Na, der TE hat ja nur gefragt ob er den Fisch entsorgen darf...
> Völlig wertfrei.





Absolut korrekt.... ob er den Fisch daheim verspeist, der Katze gibt oder gleich entsorgt ist eig unerheblich....


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wenn nur KH schaut und der Fisch mitunter bei manchen noch im Wasser abgehakt wird, egal, würde ich es auf eine Verhandlung ankommen lassen(Rechtsschutzversicherung) in solch heiklen Angelzonen denke ich ein MUSS! und dann muss und soll der Aufseher erst mal nachweisen das ich zurückgesetzt habe und das es sich um ein Fisch handelte den ich hätte entnehmen müssen, den Regeln nach, solange keine Entscheidung gefallen ist, behält man seinen Schein!(aus eigener Erfahrung mit einem Verkehrsunfall kann ich sagen das nun noch mindestens 1 Jahr Bedenkzeit besteht um sich zu überlegen doch noch Gewässer und Verein zu wechseln)




Kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, aber in D herrscht doch Vertragsautonomie. D.h. der Verpächter (ich lasse jetzt mal Angelvereine und die Tatsache das mein Beispielangler im Verein ist außen vor) kann doch bestimmen wer eine Karte erwerben kann oder nicht. Gleichbehandlungsgesetzte usw. greifen dann ja nicht....


Wenn ich was verkaufe, kann ich mir ja auch aussuchen wer was bekommt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, aber in D herrscht doch Vertragsautonomie. D.h. der Verpächter (ich lasse jetzt mal Angelvereine und die Tatsache das mein Beispielangler im Verein ist außen vor) kann doch bestimmen wer eine Karte erwerben kann oder nicht. Gleichbehandlungsgesetzte usw. greifen dann ja nicht....
> 
> 
> Wenn ich was verkaufe, kann ich mir ja auch aussuchen wer was bekommt.



Das stimmt, aber sollte es keine Vereine geben und der beispielangler in keinem Verein sein, dann befindet er sich auch nicht in einer Region wo keine Auswahl an Gewässern vorhanden ist


----------



## Lardivos (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Hamburger5 schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Entnahmegebot kann
> 
> Pachtet z.B. ein Angelverein einen Teich und stellt fest, dass dieser von Wallern überflutet ist und diese den anderen Fischarten nahezu keine Existenz mehr ermöglichen, wird der Verein wahrscheinlich ein Entnahmegebot für Waller aussprechen.
> Hier wäre es töricht, gefangene Waller wieder zurückzusetzen.



In meiner Frage des Mitnahmegebotes handelt es sich um ALLE Fische die nicht geschützt sind. Bitte mit dieser Grundlage weiterarbeiten.


----------



## Lardivos (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber ohne Erfolg, zu recht, denn Verurteilung gabs nur wegen elendig langer Fotosession oder Filmerei, was ich völlig gerechtfertigt finde.



Aber trotzdem hat der Angler die Arbeit: zum Anwalt gehen, sich um diese Klage kümmern etc. Abgesehen vom psychologischen Aspekt....


----------



## Lardivos (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bleiben wir doch mal beim Ausgangsthema



Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit hättet den Pachtvertrag mitzugestalten, mit welchen rechtlich begründeten Argumenten würdet ihr das Mitnahmegebot für alle Fische abschmettern wollen?

Es geht um die Abwehr dieses Inhalts.


----------



## Lardivos (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



ronram schrieb:


> Na, der TE hat ja nur gefragt ob er den Fisch entsorgen darf...
> Völlig wertfrei.



Genauer, welches Gesetz mir das erlaubt/aufzwingt...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Genauer, welches Gesetz mir das erlaubt/aufzwingt...




Was denn für ein Gesetz??

Wenn ein Entnahmegebot besteht, hast du den Fisch zu entnehmen, fertig!

Ob du den dann isst oder entsorgst, bleibt dir überlassen!

Oder meinst du, es gibt dazu eine Ausführungsverordnung, welche dich zwingt, den Fisch zu verspeisen?

Gefangene Ratten muß ich doch auch nicht auffressen!


----------



## ronram (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Ich glaube, dass man nach dem sinnvollen Grund zum Töten fragt...

Oder?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Hegemaßnahme, basta!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Lardivos schrieb:


> In meiner Frage des Mitnahmegebotes handelt es sich um ALLE Fische die nicht geschützt sind. Bitte mit dieser Grundlage weiterarbeiten.



Unter Berücksichtigung dieser Grundlage hast du nicht zu Angeln, wenn du keine Verwertungsabsicht hast, auch basta!

Aber wen interessiert das bzw. wer soll das wie kontrollieren?

Erbsenzählertrööt!|rolleyes


----------



## ronram (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Erbsenzählertrööt!|rolleyes



Quatsch [emoji14]
Total interessanter Trööt.
Wo, wenn nicht im AB, bekommt der Angler denn sonst nicht-schützergeprägte  Diskussionen zu fischereirechtlichen Themen zu lesen? :-D
Mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem hat der Angler die Arbeit: zum Anwalt gehen, sich um diese Klage kümmern etc. Abgesehen vom psychologischen Aspekt....



Weiß nicht ob du es aus Erfahrung weißt, aber einzige Sache die ich machen musste, mit Rechtsschutzversicherung war, zur Gerichtsverhandlung erscheinen, für den Rest habe ich doch den Anwalt.
 Welcher phsychologische Aspekt, wenn ich angeln gehen will und schummeln will, werde ich wohl nervlich auch so stark sein, ein von der Gegenseite aussichtsloses Gerichtsverfahren zu überstehen|rolleyes
 Wie gesagt, sehen die meisten viel zu eng, denn der Beweis muss von der Gegenseite erbracht werden und nicht man selbst muss beweisen, dass man unschuldig ist.


----------



## Lazarus (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich als Angler schon, was ich machen soll?


Kochen lernen - oder eine Katze anschaffen.

Dass noch keiner wegen Releasens verurteilt wurde, wie oben behauptet wurde, stimmt nicht. Zumindest ein bekannter Karpfenangler dessen Namen mit P anfängt und mit a aufhört, hat wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz eines auf den Deckel bekommen.
Dabei ging es *nicht* ums Fotografieren, sondern nur ums vorsätzliche Releasen.

Ob er wirklich der Einzige war, der verurteilt wurde? Die wenigsten werden sowas an die große Glocke hängen. Nebenbei: Die Einstellung eines Verfahrens gegen Geldbuße tut auch weh.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Kochen lernen - oder eine Katze anschaffen.
> 
> Dass noch keiner wegen Releasens verurteilt wurde, wie oben behauptet wurde, stimmt nicht. Zumindest ein bekannter Karpfenangler dessen Namen mit P anfängt und mit a aufhört, hat wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz eines auf den Deckel bekommen.
> Dabei ging es *nicht* ums Fotografieren, sondern nur ums vorsätzliche Releasen.
> ...



Tja wer direkt im Vornherein sagt ich setze eh zurück schießt sich eben selbst ins Bein! Um die Leute geht's aber auch gar nicht, sondern eben um den spontanen Trip mit einem fang und eben der Spontanentscheidung, den Fisch lasse ich schwimmen.
Und wie gesagt der Beweis muss erst mal erbracht werden, sollte dabei eine Geldbuße bei rum kommen, wäre sie es mir auf jeden fall für mein Hobby wert.


----------



## thanatos (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

ein Entnahmegebot für ein bestimmtes Gewässer kann
 durchaus einen Sinn haben und dann ist die Entsorgung
 eigentlich egal auch wenn es weh tut das der Fisch auf der Müllkippe landet :c-Kompostierung ist aber auch nicht 
 so sinnlos #6
 Ein generelles Schützen einiger Fischarten empfinde ich da schon eher als weniger sinnvoll wenn sie durch Zerstörung
 ihres Lebensraums (Bitterling)oder durch Fehlbesetzungen
 mit Freßfeinden (Gründling-Aal) in vielen Regionen als 
 ausgestorben gelten. (beruht auf eigne Beobachtung)


----------



## BERND2000 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da ich keine geeignete Positionierung dieses Threats hier fand, und die Thematik hier rein passt, habe ich mich entschlossen es hier zu posten.
> 
> ...


 
 Gute Frage, möglicherweise müssen das ja die Richter erst noch einmal klären.

 Immerhin ist Tierschutz ja ein Bundesgesetz.
 Gut möglich das manch ein Entnahmegebot mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kaum vereinbar ist, weil vielleicht nicht jede Begründung ausreichend ist.


 Ganz sicher ist aber, das Jemand der sich nicht an die Auflagen der Angelberechtigung halten will, diese dann auch nicht hat.(Selbst wenn er sie bezahlte)
 Denn so etwas ist dann ja die Bedingung, unter der sie ja vergeben wurde.
 Möglicherweise bleibt Ihm dann ja noch zu beweisen die sie sittenwidrig oder rechtlich so gar nicht vergeben werden darf.
 Wenn Er das nicht kann und sie nicht befolgen wird, ist die Berechtigung dann sicher ungültig.

 Dann kann er sich höchstens noch rausreden, Ihm seien die Fische aus der Hand gerutscht., sich einen Anwalt zur Hilfe nehmen, oder......................................................................... dem Eigentümer noch weiteren Aufwand machen um dann doch noch eine Angelberechtigung dort zu bekommen.
 Ich denke Jeder Eigentümer wird sie Ihm mit Freude wiedergeben.#d
 :q:q:q:q:q
 Nur Verwaltungen werden vielleicht auch mal einknicken um nicht zusätzliche Arbeit zu haben.#t


----------



## Darket (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

In meinem Kurs beim VDSF-Berlin (ja, den gibt es noch) haben sie uns eingetrichtert insbesondere Weißfisch immer zu entnehmen und noch gesagt, dass wir die dann ruhig entsorgen könnten, nur bitte nicht unbedingt direkt am Wasser, das würde einen schlechten Eindruck machen. Zu Hause inner Mülltonne wäre aber ok. Nicht, dass ich das tun würde, aber das war ja quasi die offizielle Ansage und das auch ohne explizites und generelles Mitnahmegebot.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Darket schrieb:


> In meinem Kurs beim VDSF-Berlin (ja, den gibt es noch) haben sie uns eingetrichtert insbesondere Weißfisch immer zu entnehmen und noch gesagt, dass wir die dann ruhig entsorgen könnten,



Solche Leute gehören aus dem Amt entsorgt.


----------



## Darket (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Ich finds auch bescheuert. Ja, ist ja durchaus richtig die Gesamtbestände im Auge zu haben und nicht so sehr den individuellen Fisch. Aber in Gewässern mit offensichtlich gesunden Beständen, in denen ich Plötzen zwischen 20 und 35 cm fange, erschließt es sich mir einfach nicht wieso es sinnvoll sein soll, die auf Biegen und Brechen zu entnehmen. Ich nehme mir oft genug mal zwei, drei für die Pfanne mit, aber wenn ich die habe, release ich danach halt. Es würde mir auch in der Seele weh tun, wenn der 50cm Blei oder das 35cm Rotauge in der Mülltonne verfault, wenn es stattdessen auch noch schwimmen könnte. Interessanter Weise sagt mir das allerdings auch ein Fischereiaufseher, den ich an einem Gewässer öfter mal treffe. Der releast die fetten Brassen, die es da gibt selbst.

Zur Ehrenrettung meines VDSF-Kurses, der sonst nicht schlecht war muss ich aber auch sagen: Der jüngste der Dozenten , hat sich da öffentlich vor ca 50 Neuangler gestellt und gesagt, dass er grundsätzlich alles releast, was nicht verletzt ist. Wird also offenkundig nicht nur geduldet, sondern darf sogar dem anglerischen Nachwuchs erzählt werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Darket schrieb:


> Zur Ehrenrettung meines VDSF-Kurses, der sonst nicht schlecht war muss ich aber auch sagen: Der jüngste der Dozenten , hat sich da öffentlich vor ca 50 Neuangler gestellt und gesagt, dass er grundsätzlich alles releast, was nicht verletzt ist.


 
 Womit der genau so fehlbesetzt ist, wie der erste.#q
 Da waren es schon zwei die entsorgt werden könnten.

 Ist aber alles nicht Thema.#c


----------



## Darket (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass es da auch abweichende Meinungen gab, also den Kursteilnehmern nicht nur die eine als unumstößlich präsentiert wurde. Aber bei dem Hinweis man könne Fisch im Hausmüll entsorgen, musste ich doch schlucken (und darum ging es ja).


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> 
> Weiß jemand ob bei einem Mitnahmegebot von Fischen die außerhalb der Schonmaße und Schonzeiten der Verwertungszwang entfällt?



Der Verwertungszwang entfällt natürlich nicht automatisch.
Lt. Tierschutzgesetz bedarf es eines vernünftigen Grundes, ein Wirbeltier zu töten, bzw. schon der Fang (Schmerz/Leid) fordert diesen vernünftigen Grund.

Ist die Entnahme aus hegerischen Gründen vorgeschrieben, um z.B. einen Überbestand zu reduzieren oder eine unerwünschte Art zu dezimieren, reicht das schon als vernünftiger Grund aus. Man muss den Fang nicht verwerten, sondern kann ihn entsorgen.

Ist die Entnahme zur Verhinderung von C&R vorgeschrieben, muss der Fang einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden. In der Regel steht dann auch geschrieben, dass alle nicht geschonten Fische zu entnehmen *und* zu verwerten sind. Letzteres muss aber nicht explizit vorgeschrieben sein, es ergibt sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz. 

Die geforderte Quelle ist eben jenes Tierschutzgesetz.


Daneben gibt es aber auch noch den gesunden Menschenverstand. 

Welcher geistig halbwegs normal entwickelte Mensch geht denn (außer im Rahmen der Hegepflicht) an einem Gewässer angeln an dem die Entnahme vorgeschrieben ist, wenn er entweder nicht mit dem Angeln aufhört wenn der eigene Bedarf gedeckt ist, oder aber bereit ist seinen Fischereischein zu riskieren, wenn er den Fang zurücksetzt?

Ohne etwas unterstellen zu wollen, hört sich die Anfrage danach an, ob es erlaubt ist an einem Gewässer mit Entnahmepflicht auch ohne hegerischen Grund auf Teufel komm raus zu angeln und den Fang nachher in den Müll zu werfen. 

Meine Meinung, dass Fische schwimmendes Gemüse und keiner besonderen Empfindung fähig sind, tut meiner Abscheu gegen eine solche Gesinnung (so sie denn vorliegt) keinen Abbruch.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lt. Tierschutzgesetz bedarf es eines vernünftigen Grundes, ein Wirbeltier zu töten, bzw. schon der Fang (Schmerz/Leid) fordert diesen vernünftigen Grund.
> 
> Ist die Entnahme aus hegerischen Gründen vorgeschrieben, um z.B. einen Überbestand zu reduzieren oder eine unerwünschte Art zu dezimieren, reicht das schon als vernünftiger Grund aus. Man muss den Fang nicht verwerten, sondern kann ihn entsorgen.
> 
> ...


 
 Fraglich ob das alles wirklich immer so ganz einfach ist.
 Das Tierschutzgesetz ist nun so etwas wie ein Grundrecht.


 Ich denke da könnte,  es Stress geben was Wunschdenken oder echte Überbestände seien, oder sinnlose weil von vorne herein absehbar erfolglose Entnahmegebote (Grundel) , als sinnloses Töten betrachtet werden.


 Und ein Entnahmegebot zur Vermeidung von unnötigen angenommenen größeren Schmerzen, ist ein Töten von Tieren um Ihnen Leid zu ersparen.
 Das ist dann echt ....Seltsam.
 Betet, das man es nicht auch euren Zahnärzten nahelegt so zu handeln.|rolleyes


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke da könnte, es Stress geben was Wunschdenken oder echte Überbestände seien, oder sinnlose weil von vorne herein absehbar erfolglose Entnahmegebote (Grundel) , als sinnloses Töten betrachtet werden.



Diese Debatte ist bereits in vollem Gange. Bei mir in der Gegend wird den Vereinen empfohlen, auch im Falle von Entnahmepflicht aus hegerischen Gründen (z.B. Zwergwels) eine sinnvolle Verwendung der gefangenen Fische zu fordern.

 Dass dies in der Praxis kaum umsetzbar ist, ist allen Beteiligten klar. Die Angst vor Klagen wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz geht aber um, auch bei Hegemaßnahmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fraglich ob das alles wirklich immer so ganz einfach ist.
> Das Tierschutzgesetz ist nun so etwas wie ein Grundrecht.
> 
> Mitnichten. Das Tierschutzgesetz ist ein Bundesgesetz. Grundrechte wollen Peta und Co den Tieren einräumen.
> ...



Das ist leider gar nicht seltsam. Der krude, aber in sich logische, Gedankengang dahinter ist, das angeln beenden zu müssen wenn die verwertbare Menge erreicht ist.

Bisher hat man an einem guten Angeltag vielleicht 5 oder 6 Karpfen, Hechte oder Zander gefangen. Mit der Entnahmepflicht hört man nach dem ersten oder zweiten auf und "erspart" so 4 oder 5 Fischen den "Schmerz und das Leid", gefangen und releast zu werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist leider gar nicht seltsam. Der krude, aber in sich logische, Gedankengang dahinter ist, das angeln beenden zu müssen wenn die verwertbare Menge erreicht ist.
> 
> Bisher hat man an einem guten Angeltag vielleicht 5 oder 6 Karpfen, Hechte oder Zander gefangen. Mit der Entnahmepflicht hört man nach dem ersten oder zweiten auf und "erspart" so 4 oder 5 Fischen den "Schmerz und das Leid", gefangen und releast zu werden.



Mag sein das das Laien das so begründen oder betrachten.

Aber es sind ja nicht nur die selteneren Zielfische die betroffen sind, sondern auch alle Arten die bislang noch gar keine Regelung der Fänge benötigten.
Halt der Beifang, der dann auch entnommen werden muss und dessen Schutz dann nachfolgend wohl auch noch geregelt wird.

Sollten die Angler aber dann gar nicht in der Lage sein diese Arten sicher zu bestimmen,.....wird man wohl auch Ihren Zugang mit weiteren Wissen auffrischen.
Nur Laien denken halt, das Angler wirklich alle Arten sicher und sofort bestimmen können.#q
Ich kann es nicht und ich kenne auch keinen der es kann.
Nur Frischlinge seien es Angler, Fischer oder Fachbiologen, werden so etwas wohl von sich behaupten, ohne zu lügen.


Wenn man schon meint das ein Zurücksetzen von Fischen verboten sein sollte.
Dann sollte man sich auch darauf beschränken genau das auch durch zu setzen.

Die meisten Fische werden aus Achtung vor dem Leben und der Natur zurückgesetzt.
(Was im übrigen, genau dem Tierschutz u. Naturschutzgedanken folgt)
Mag sein das einige wenige es Übertreiben, wenn man umgekehrt C&R aus Tierschutzgründen ablehnt.
Entnahmegebote um C&R zu unterbinden haben dann aber so gar nichts mehr mit der Achtung vor dem Leben und dem Schutz der Natur zu tun.
Wer so etwas fördert, gefährdet die Natur und achtet das Leben nicht.
Nur technokratische naturferne Menschen mögen so ticken.

@Ralle
Wir werden noch viel Freude an dem Tierschutz haben.
 Seit dem 1. August 2002, ist es nun in der Verfassung Deutschlands verankert.
https://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2013/47447610_kw49_grundgesetz_20a/213840
Die Umsetzung ist noch lange nicht am Ende.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Mitnichten. Das Tierschutzgesetz ist ein Bundesgesetz. Grundrechte wollen Peta und Co den Tieren einräumen._



 Tierschutz ist im Grundgesetz verankert. Dieser Umstand hebt das Tierschutzgesetz über den Status eines "normalen" Bundesgesetzes, da z.B. gegen eine Entfernung der Fische aus dem Geltungsbereich vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht geklagt werden könnte (und würde).


----------



## gründler (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Irgendwann wird auch der letzte Deutsche Angler merken wo diese Reise hingehen soll.

Schimpft ihr ruhig auf C&R auf Setzkescher auf Wettkämpfe auf Lebend Köfi.......etc.

Am ende wird das niemanden nutzen....ja ich weiß Schwarzmaler...wir werden ja sehen wer am ende besser lacht,bis dahin geht Angeln solange ihr noch dürft.

Solche themen wie dieses hier werden in Zukunft nicht mehr nötig sein.

Weiter machen


|wavey:


----------



## torstenhtr (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung, dass Fische schwimmendes Gemüse und keiner besonderen Empfindung fähig sind, tut meiner Abscheu gegen eine solche Gesinnung (so sie denn vorliegt) keinen Abbruch.



Diese Meinung ist bezügl. des Themas auch irrelevant; da das Thema Schmerzen/Leiden von Wirbeltieren nur gemäß §17 Nr. 2 TierSchG eine Rolle spielt. Relevant ist jedoch §17 Nr. 1, bestraft wird das Töten eines Wirbeltieres ohne vernünftigen Grund (Freiheitsstrafe bis 3 Jahre oder Geldstrafe).


----------



## Blauzahn (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



gründler schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird auch der letzte Deutsche Angler merken wo diese Reise hingehen soll.
> 
> Schimpft ihr ruhig auf C&R auf Setzkescher auf Wettkämpfe auf Lebend Köfi.......etc.
> 
> ...



#6#6

Solange es aber immer jemanden gibt, der erklären kann, warum etwas nach aktuellen Gesetzen nicht funktionieren kann und keiner den Arsch hoch bekommt etwas zu ändern, wird man immer weiter zurückstecken müssen.
Der eine merkts...
während der andere noch über das "Warum" debattiert.
So funktioniert die Einigkeit der Angler in Deutschland
leider   #h


----------



## BERND2000 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Diese Meinung ist bezügl. des Themas auch irrelevant; da das Thema Schmerzen/Leiden von Wirbeltieren nur gemäß §17 Nr. 2 TierSchG eine Rolle spielt. Relevant ist jedoch §17 Nr. 1, bestraft wird das Töten eines Wirbeltieres ohne vernünftigen Grund (Freiheitsstrafe bis 3 Jahre oder Geldstrafe).



Das ist eben der Haken, bislang legt man das Tierschutzgesetz meist so aus das es nur sinnloses Leiden einer festgelegten Tiergruppe (Wirbeltiere) verbiete.
Dann kann man über Leidfähigkeit oder sinnlos streiten, oder auch darum warum einige ähnlich hochstehende Arten weniger Schutz erhalten (Krebse, Kraken u.s.w )

Wir übersehen aber bislang das besonders das unnötige Töten, dort bestraft werden kann.
Vergleicht man es mit Körperverletzung,
dann legen wir es halt so aus als wenn Körperverletzung schlimmer sei als Todschlag.
Wobei wir da dann keinen Unterschied machen wie schmerzfrei etwas getan wurde.
Über den Begriff Tod braucht man nicht streiten der steht fest.

Hoppla, da kommt ein C&R-Verhalten dann deutlich besser weg, als ein sinnloses Massenschlachten.
Mitnahmegebote betreffen aber gleich zwei Verfassungsziele Tierschutz und Naturschutz.
Ich finde es sehr fraglich ob so etwas geeignet ist, um ein unnötiges Fangen zu unterbinden.
Wenn es umgekehrt unnötiges Töten fördert und den Artenschutz und Naturschutz gefährdet.
Da kommen Angler die nur sehr bewusst entnehmen, sehr viel besser weg.
Viel besser jedenfalls als Angler die Alles entnehmen was nicht geschützt ist und auch besser als Menschen die so eine Entnahme verlangen.

Das ganze ist ja auch logisch ein Zurücksetzen ändert nichts an der Handlung des Angelns selbst, es vermindert lediglich die Auswirkung.
Nicht selten wird die Entnahme aber als Feigenblatt genutzt um vorzugeben das das die Handlung berechtigt ist.
Das Ändert aber die Handlung selbst nicht, sondern macht sie oft noch schlimmer in der Auswirkung.


----------



## gründler (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr fraglich ob so etwas geeignet ist, um ein unnötiges Fangen zu unterbinden.
> Wenn es umgekehrt unnötiges Töten fördert und den Artenschutz und Naturschutz gefährdet.


 

Sehr gut.....

Man lese diesen Satz mehrmals und schaltet mal das Köpfchen ein.........







Ps: Rene,wenn es nicht so traurig wäre würd ich lachen.



#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



gründler schrieb:


> Sehr gut.....
> 
> Man lese diesen Satz mehrmals und schaltet mal das Köpfchen ein.........



Einmal gelesen und begriffen welch Folgen das haben kann (!)


----------



## BERND2000 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Ich hoffe nicht falsch.
 Mann könnte es auch als Bedrohung jeglichen Angelns betrachten. Wenn man dann meint es sei unnötig.
 Dann sind aber auch Reisen unnötig und man sollte die Menschen in Städte sperren und sie gar nicht mehr in die Natur lassen.
 Es gibt ja das Fernsehen um Natur zu betrachten und Wandern, Radfahren und vieles mehr sind dann auch unnötig.|uhoh:


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

In Duisburg gibt es an allen (fast) städtischen Gewässer eine Entnahmepflicht.

Der Angler darf nicht entscheiden ob er diesen will oder nicht.
Er muss den Fisch töten.
Natürlich gelten die enrsprechenden Rechtsvorschriften.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht falsch.
> Mann könnte es auch als Bedrohung jeglichen Angelns betrachten. Wenn man dann meint es sei unnötig.


 
Bingo-und genau dieses mögliche Szenario fördern gew.Verbände im Prinzip indirekt auch noch.Weitsicht für Blinde.

Blöd wenn jahrelang blauäugig gepredigter und jetzt peau a peau umgesetzter Entnahmewahn dann als Bumerang zurückkommt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



> Einmal gelesen und begriffen welch Folgen das haben kann (!)


"Gut" Nacht = an alles gedacht 

--> weil das eine korrektethisch so sein muss, wird es potenziell für das andere gefährlich (weil Alleskillen = unverträgliches Naturschänden).

Was schließen wir also daraus bzw. wer ist dabei ohne jegliche Entkommensschance IMMER der Depp? Ganz ganz böse Falle...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Zitat von *BERND2000* 

 
                 Ich finde es sehr fraglich ob so etwas geeignet ist, um ein unnötiges Fangen zu unterbinden.
Wenn es umgekehrt unnötiges Töten fördert und den Artenschutz und Naturschutz gefährdet.




gründler schrieb:


> Sehr gut.....
> 
> Man lese diesen Satz mehrmals und schaltet mal das Köpfchen ein.........
> 
> #h




Köpfchen einschalten ist ja nur die erste Maßnahme. Entscheidend aber ist, was dann als Produkt dabei herauskommt. Und das sind oft nur Seifenblasen.

Bernds Argumente z.B. sind völliger Quark und mit Leichtigkeit zu zerpflücken. Zusammengeschustertes Wunschdenken, mehr nicht.

Es ist darüber hinaus vollkommen wumpe, ob ein Gesetz in unseren Augen sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Es ist, wenn erlassen, verbindlich. Punkt.

Was eine Entnahmepflicht in letzter Konsequenz bedeutet, wollen oder können die meisten nicht begreifen:

Angeln ausschließlich zur Nahrungsbeschaffung und nur für den Zeitraum, bis der verwertbare Bedarf, oder die erlaubte Fangmenge erfüllt ist. Da kann der Angeltag schonmal nach kurzer Zeit beendet sein. 

Die meisten "Köpfchen" werden doch nur dazu eingesetzt, nach vermeintlichen Schlupflöchern zu suchen oder mit pseudojuristischen Phantasien zu belegen, dass alles gar nicht so schlimm ist. Kennen wir beide doch zur Genüge aus den 80ern.

Und wenn man die Frage des Themenstarters konsequent interpretiert, läuft das doch letztlich darauf hinaus ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit angeln zu gehen und alle Fänge auf den Mist zu schmeißen. 
Greift ein solches, sich im Grunde selbst verbietendes Verhalten um sich, was wird die logische Konsequenz sein ?

Ganz klar wird dann demnächst auf den Erlaubnisscheinen stehen, dass das Angeln nach erreichen von X zu entnehmenden Fischen einzustellen ist. Und ich würde einiges wetten, dass dieser Gedanke dort, wo eine Entnahmepflicht gilt oder droht, schon in einigen Köpfen rumort. 

Die Fischbestände werden durch die Entnahmepflicht keineswegs gefährdet. Das ist der schwarze Mann derer, die glauben, auch ohne entsprechenden angelpolitischen Einsatz *jedes *Anglers würde der Kelch an uns vorübergehen. 

Gefährdet ist nur eines. Der rudimentäre Rest der legalen, freien Angelfischerei, der uns nach Drosse´noch erhalten geblieben ist.


----------



## Knispel (19. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz klar wird dann demnächst auf den Erlaubnisscheinen stehen, dass das Angeln nach erreichen von X zu entnehmenden Fischen einzustellen ist. Und ich würde einiges wetten, dass dieser Gedanke dort, wo eine Entnahmepflicht gilt oder droht, schon in einigen Köpfen rumort.
> 
> Das gibt es heute bereits ....
> 
> Gefährdet ist nur eines. Der rudimentäre Rest der legalen, freien Angelfischerei, der uns nach Drosse´noch erhalten geblieben ist.



Ja, ja - der Gute - damit fing alles an. Ich gebe dir Recht Ralf, ich hatte damals auch nicht gedacht das alles so einmal enden wird ....


----------



## BERND2000 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zitat von *BERND2000*
> 
> 
> Ich finde es sehr fraglich ob so etwas geeignet ist, um ein unnötiges Fangen zu unterbinden.
> ...




 Du behauptest immer wieder das Andere falsch liegen.
 Ich schreibe eher meine Meinung und hoffe das Andere Leser sie dann Ihn ihre Überlegungen einbeziehen.
 Quark ist zum Beispiel deine Behauptung gewesen das Tierschutzgesetz wäre noch immer ein gewöhnliches Bundesgesetz.

Meine Meinung ist  das auch Angler Fischarten gefährden können oder auch durch Entnahme in das Artengefüge eingreifen.
 Für Dich ist es der an die Wand gemalte Schwarze Mann und auch wieder Quark.
 Wobei ich mich dann frage warum es Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße oder Fischbesatz gibt.

 Was soll ich mit Jemanden diskutieren der es besser weiß. Aber gleichzeitig der Meinung ist, das die Bewirtschaftung dann besser in die Hände von Fachkräften gehöre, weil er meint das  Angler so etwas besser selbst nicht machen sollten.


 Sorry Ralle, das alles wird nur zu lösen sein wenn man Kompromisse sucht und es absolut komplex betrachtet.
 Da wird man Zugeständnisse suchen und finden müssen, was aber schwer ist wenn man lediglich schwarz/weiß kennt und das eigene Ziel vor Augen hat.

 Wir befinden uns halt in einer Einbahnstraße die immer schmaler wird, wenn Wir Angeln nur begründet verstehen, nicht aber als menschliches Bedürfnis.
 Nur dann engt uns Tierschutz und Naturschutzgedanken immer mehr ein, bis wirklich nichts mehr legal geht.
 Dann ist es ganz klar warum immer mehr Angler Naturschutz als feindlich betrachten, anstatt Ihn zur Sicherung auch Ihrer Belange zu betrachten.
 Auf der anderen Seite des Weges erweitert eben genau der C&R Gedanke den Weg, wenn er auch im Sinne des Tierschutzes ein sinnloses Töten vermeidend wahrgenommen wird.
 Das alles geht aber nur wenn Angeln zunächst als grundsätzlich begründet gesehen wird und nicht nur als unnötig aufwendige Nahrungsbeschaffung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du behauptest immer wieder das Andere falsch liegen.
> Nur, wenn sie falsch liegen. Sonst nicht.
> 
> Ich schreibe eher meine Meinung und hoffe das Andere Leser sie dann Ihn ihre Überlegungen einbeziehen.
> ...



Vielleicht willst Du mich nicht verstehen. Dein letzter Satz ist genau das, was ich immer wieder Predige. 
Das lässt sich aber nur dann erreichen, wenn diejenigen die uns vertreten (sollen) sich das auf ihre Fahnen schreiben. Das tun sie aber nicht, sondern handeln entgegengesetzt. Und Angler wählen die, bezahlen die bzw. deren Organisation, und glauben, irgendwer wird das schon irgendwie in unserem Sinne lenken. 

Nochmal, damit da kein Mißverständnis aufkommt.

*Die Entnahmepflicht ist der letzte Sargnagel der Angelfischerei aus reinem Spass am Angeln.*


----------



## BERND2000 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht willst Du mich nicht verstehen.
> 
> Nochmal, damit da kein Mißverständnis aufkommt.
> 
> *Die Entnahmepflicht ist der letzte Sargnagel der Angelfischerei aus reinem Spass am Angeln.*



 Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen, es macht Sportfischen/Angeln wieder zur echten Fischerei.
 Der Begriff Sportfischer war/wird aber immer auch als Abgrenzung zur Fischerei/Erwerbsfischerei gedacht und nicht nur auf Sport=Wettkampf bezogen.
 Nenne einen englischen Sportfischer einen Fischer und er wird meinen, das Du Ihn als Fleischmacher bezeichnest.:q

 Echte Fischerei ist eben noch weniger mit Tierschutz oder Naturschutz vereinbar.
 Da zählt nicht der Umgang mit dem Tier oder das Erlebnis Natur sondern der Fangerfolg.
 Es ist halt ein Sargnagel, für vieles  was wir mit Angeln verbinden.
 Und am Ende wird es das Aus für viele Freizeitfischer sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*

Interessant, was ihr alles diskutiert, kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage unterwegs,.. ;-))
Dabei war das die Frage:


> Zum Thema:
> 
> Weiß jemand ob bei einem Mitnahmegebot von Fischen die außerhalb der Schonmaße und Schonzeiten der Verwertungszwang entfällt?


Erstens:
Es gibt rechtlich (aus TSG) keinen "Verwertungszwang"!

Nur die Vorschrift, dass man Fische (wie andere Wirbeltiere) nur mit einem sinnvollen Grund töten darf.

Was Verwertung sein kann (aber keinerlei Zwang impliziert).

Genauso anerkannt ist bis dato bei Gerichten als sinnvoller Grund die Hege.

Das (Hege) ist aber nicht die Sache des einzelnen Anglers, sondern des Bewirtschafters, festzulegen, ob und welche Fische in welcher Menge aus seinem Gewässer aus Hegegründen raus müssen bzw. sollen (= Hege).



*Es ist also eine Frage, wie der Bewirtschafter handelt, nicht was der Angler macht.*

Bei einem Mitnahmegebot aus hegerischen Gründen reicht das als vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG zum Töten, dann braucht der Fisch nach Entnehme nicht verwertet werden (gilt ja auch für einzelne Arten wie z. B. Waller oder Grundeln in manchen Gewässern).

Dann ist bei einem allgemeinen Mitnahmegebot nicht geschützter Fische aber auch der Bewirtschafter in der Pflicht, alle schützenswerten Fische mit entsprechenden Schonzeiten, Schonmaßen oder einer Vollschonung zu versehen, die dann zurück zu setzen sind.
Und entsprechende Entnahmemengen für alle anderen, mitnahmefähigen  Fische festzulegen, wo nötig.

Dann ist auch vom Angler nach erreichen der erlaubten Mitnahmemenge schlicht das Angeln einzustellen und vorher jeder nicht geschonte Fisch aus Hegegründen zu entnehmen (ob der dann verwertet wird, bleibt dem Angler überlassen).

Je nach Bundesland muss dazu aber ein Bewirtschafter eine über das Gesetz hinausgehende Schonung von den Behörden absegnen lassen, oder auch ein Entnahmegebot für bestimmte oder grundsätzlich nicht geschützte Arten.

Grundsätzlich ist eine solche Art der Bewirtschaftung und Hege (alle zu schützenden Fisch schonen, alle nicht geschützten sollen eh raus, "gerne verwertbare" auch mengenmäßig begrenzt,) kein Problem für Bewirtschafter im Sinne des TSG!
Oder für Angler, die so bei der Hege helfen, auch wenn sie den Fisch nicht verwerten können/wollen und trotzdem auch einen sinnvollen Grund zum Töten im Sinne des TSG über die Hege haben.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant, was ihr alles diskutiert, kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage unterwegs,.. ;-))
> Dabei war das die Frage:
> 
> Erstens:
> ...


Vermutlich bringst es das auf den Punkt.
 Der Angler hat sich schlicht an die Auflagen seiner Berechtigung zu halten, selbst wenn die Fische dann als Müll entsorgt werden müssen. 

 Den Behörden aber vor allem dem Bewirtschafter droht es dann, das mit den Verfassungszielen Naturschutz und Tierschutz in Einklang zu bringen.
 Schließlich haben sie den Hegeauftrag, der genau diese beiden Gesetze und nicht Wunschdenken der Angler widerspiegelt.
 Geht nur über weitere viele neue Regelungen, die dann auch wieder genehmigt also geregelt werden.

 Es lebe die Bürokratie.
 Nur die wird man nie geregelt bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Mitnahmegebot = Wegfall des Verwertungszwanges*



> Vermutlich bringst es das auf den Punkt.


So isses - wer sonst, wenn nicht ich??
;-))))



> Der Angler hat sich schlicht an die Auflagen seiner Berechtigung zu halten, selbst wenn die Fische dann als Müll entsorgt werden müssen.
> 
> Den Behörden aber vor allem dem Bewirtschafter droht es dann, das mit den Verfassungszielen Naturschutz und Tierschutz in Einklang zu bringen.


Das ist der einfache Punkt, und das daher komplett TSG-konform!...


>PS:


> Der Angler hat sich schlicht an die Auflagen seiner Berechtigung zu halten, selbst wenn die Fische dann als Müll entsorgt werden müssen.


Oder sich nicht erwischen lassen oder die Konsequenzen "bürgerlichen Ungehorsams" durchziehen.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Es gibt rechtlich (aus TSG) keinen "Verwertungszwang"!

Es ist eine Frage, wie der Bewirtschafter handelt, nicht was der Angler macht.


----------

